# sugar daddy



## cythere (Oct 15, 2008)

A wealthy, usually older man who gives expensive gifts to a young person in return for sexual favors or companionship.

Πώς μπορούμε να τον πούμε αυτόν στα ελληνικά;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 15, 2008)

πορνόγερος;


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2008)

Θες να νεολογίσουμε; Αν όχι, αυτό στα ελληνικά περνάει συνήθως μέσα από το ρήμα (τα μασάει από έναν γέρο, τάχει μ'έναν γέρο που την έχει χρυσώσει)


----------



## curry (Oct 15, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> πορνόγερος;



Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!


----------



## cythere (Oct 15, 2008)

Ναι, είναι και πορνόγερος (!!), αλλά μ' ενδιαφέρει κυρίως η οικονομική διάσταση.

Edit: Ναι, sarant, οι νεολογισμοί είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.


----------



## La usurpadora (Oct 15, 2008)

Πάντα σκεφτόμουν γι' αυτό την έκφραση "τα στάζω". Είναι ο τύπος που "τα στάζει". Το "Μπαμπακούλης", δεν βγάζει αυτή τη διάσταση.
Γκριναιανι
Πρέπει να βρούμε έναν νεολογισμό, ναι ναι...


----------



## paraskevi (Oct 15, 2008)

Γερομπισμπίκης; Ο ορισμός του, σύμφωνα με το slang.gr, είναι αυτός:
"_Άρρεν σχετικά προχωρημένης ηλικίας (άνω των 55), ο οποίος γλυκοκοιτάζει γκομενάκια-τρυφερούδια ηλικίας 17-23 και φυσικά τα επιβουλεύεται, σκεπτόμενος το κλασσικό σλόγκαν «έλα στον θείο_»."
Υποθέτω ότι με το "έλα στο θείο", θα πέφτει και το σχετικό δωράκι.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 15, 2008)

Μάλλον ο γερομπισμπίκης κατηγοριοποιείται μαζί με τον πορνόγερο μείον την οικονομική επιφάνεια.
Λεφτάς γερομπισμπίκης; Με προσδιορισμό δηλαδή, ή ψάχνουμε για μονολεκτικό όρο;


----------



## cythere (Oct 15, 2008)

Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι μονολεκτικός ο όρος.
Δίνω και την πρόταση στην οποία εμφανίζεται η λέξη, μήπως και βοηθήσει. 
Συγκείμενο: αδίστακτη γυναίκα χρειάζεται χρήματα για να στήσει μια επιχείρηση και λέει, "Since my sugar daddy died, I'm going to turn to my real daddy."


Με τη λέξη _πουρό_ κάτι σε λεξιπλασία, ίσως;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Είναι κορυφαία τα πορνόγερος κλπ, αλλά ο sugar daddy δεν είναι γέρος, αλλά συνήθως κάποιος από τα 40 και πάνω. Απ' όσο ξέρω.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 15, 2008)

Ωχ! Πρέπει να το συνδυάσουμε με τον μπαμπάκα...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Ο ματσώ; Ο μπαμπάς μου ματσώ; Ο προστάτης; Από τότε που το ματσώ μου τα κακάρωσε...;

Είναι ματσώ ή ματσό;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Επίσης, ο "θείος ματσώ" ίσως να παίζει.

Υ.Γ. Πώς τον έλεγαν τον θείο με τα λεφτά στο "10" του Καραγάτση; Ο θείος Χαρίλαος;


----------



## cythere (Oct 15, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Ωχ! Πρέπει να το συνδυάσουμε με τον μπαμπάκα...


 
Νομίζω πως το λογοπαίγνιο με τον μπαμπά θα γίνει lost in translation.
Αρκεί να σώσω την παρτίδα με καλή απόδοση για το sugar daddy. 

@Ambrose, στην προκειμένη, ο sugar daddy είναι πάνω από 65 ετών.


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2008)

Το κακό είναι που υπάρχει η αντίθεση με τον real daddy. Μια και πέθανε ο θειούλης που με χρύσωνε (που μου τα έσταζε, που του τα μάσαγα, αναλόγως ρεζίστρ), θα πάω στο μπαμπά που με γέννησε.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 15, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το κακό είναι που υπάρχει η αντίθεση με τον real daddy. Μια και πέθανε ο θειούλης που με χρύσωνε (που μου τα έσταζε, που του τα μάσαγα, αναλόγως ρεζίστρ), θα πάω στο μπαμπά που με γέννησε.



Κάπου εκεί θα πήγαινα κι εγώ...


----------



## Tapioco (Oct 15, 2008)

τεκνατζής ή τεκνάκιας;


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 15, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το κακό είναι που υπάρχει η αντίθεση με τον real daddy. Μια και πέθανε ο θειούλης που με χρύσωνε (που μου τα έσταζε, που του τα μάσαγα, αναλόγως ρεζίστρ), θα πάω στο μπαμπά που με γέννησε.



Παραλλαγή: Αφού τα κακάρωσε ο μπάρμπας που μου τα 'σταζε, θα τα γυρέψω απ' τον πατέρα μου".

Επίσης: αντί του "μπάρμπα", ο "παππούκας". Εξαρτάται και από την ηλικία της γυναίκας. Όσο πιο μικρή, τόσο πιο πολύ ταιριάζει το "παππούκας".


----------



## sarant (Oct 15, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Παραλλαγή: Αφού τα κακάρωσε ο μπάρμπας που μου τα 'σταζε, θα τα γυρέψω απ' τον πατέρα μου".



Κι εγώ στην αρχή _τα τίναξε_ είχα βάλει, αλλά στο πρωτότυπο βλέπω died.


----------



## Tapioco (Oct 15, 2008)

Πολύ πέραση βλέπω να έχει στις αγγελίες το "*γενναιόδωρος κύριος*".

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=it&rls=GZHZ%2CGZHZ%3A2007-23%2CGZHZ%3Ait&q=%22%CE%B3%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9%CF%8C%CE%B4%CF%89%CF%81%CE%BF+%CE%BA%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 15, 2008)

ο "πατερούλης" με το πουγκί


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2008)

Ο μπάρμπας που μου τα 'σταζε, ο γενναιόδωρος μπάρμπας, κάτι τέτοιο, παρακαλώ. Να απομακρυνθούμε από το _θειούλη_.


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι κορυφαία τα πορνόγερος κλπ, αλλά ο sugar daddy δεν είναι γέρος, αλλά συνήθως κάποιος από τα 40 και πάνω. Απ' όσο ξέρω.



Ο sugar daddy μπορεί να είναι άνετα και μικρότερος από 40. Παίζει ρόλο η διαφορά ηλικίας και οι ρόλοι στη σχέση. Κάλλιστα μπορεί να είναι τριαντάρης junior executive που τα στάζει σε 16χρονη για να ψωνίσει στο Mall (στα δεκάξι εξάλλου, οποιοσδήποτε άνω των 25 ανήκει στην κατηγορία "θείος"...)


Ωραίος ο "μπάρμπας που μου τα 'σταζε"!


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 15, 2008)

Άσχετο, αλλά μου καρφώθηκε και θέλω να ρωτήσω: Porkcastle, ο μυρμηγκοφάγος από το ροζ πάνθηρα είναι στην αβατάρα σου; Τι τυπάς!!!


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 15, 2008)

Ναι, ναι, αυτός είναι!


----------



## anef (Oct 15, 2008)

Επειδή πολύ συχνά λέμε επίσης 'ο γέρος μου' θα μπορούσες να παίξεις με αυτή τη λέξη: ο γέρος που μου τα'σταζε (ή ο γέρος που + οποιαδήποτε άλλη από τις παραπάνω προτάσεις) - ο γέρος μου. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση επειδή ο πρώτος πέθανε εγώ θα υπέθετα ότι ήταν όντως γέρος.


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 15, 2008)

Καλά, μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα, έτσι; Μόνο τη φωνή του που θυμήθηκα μού φτάνει!


----------



## cythere (Oct 15, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! :)


----------

